# Impressed by Mattel Track after Layoff



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I hadn't used my Tyco/Mattel track for almost a year and we all know what usually happens after that long an idle period - the rail oxidizes and you have a heck of a time getting the track running again. Or maybe the track joints come loose and you lose conductivity.

Well, I uncovered the track (in my basement with a plastic sheet over the top) and using a Marchon car to start discovered that all four lanes worked without issue. I didn't even clean it first. I was impressed as the rails do not look bad at all.

I am assuming covering the track makes all the difference.

Joe


----------

